# hello, Machine Knitter



## clogden21

Hi,

I am Cynthia, I have known how to knit since I was 7, that is about 40+ years, but I do not enjoy, I have a short attention span, and enjoy quick projects, I enjoy crocheting, I have done loom knitting; it was enjoyable and fast, Last year I purchase the Ultimate Sweater Machine, and absolution love it. I can make a sweater in 2 days. I am currently doing an intarsia sweater this is on the knitting machine. Would love to hear from other machine knitters. (or any crafter for that matter)


----------



## KnitterMama

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ProudMama

Cool! Someone who has the hang of this machine. I got one for Christmas and don't think that I'll go back to hand knitting for a long time. I've been knitting, crocheting and cross stitching since I was a little girl, roughly 25+ years. But I am having trouble with a Bond pattern that I got off their website. I have emailed both Bond and Carron customer help and gotten no response. Maybe you could help? The pattern calls for a waist transition from 150 stitches down to 75. This leaves every other needle open. Not an issue in and of itself, however, the pattern then turns into a lace chart with open eyelets. My question is two fold: 1) do you leave the stitches as everyother needle? Or do you transfer all the stitches to be side by side? 2) I can't figure out how to read the lace chart. Very frustrating since I've been doing this so long. any resources I can Google that might help explain better??


----------



## clogden21

what is the pattern name??? could you send the link so I can check out the pattern?

without knowing what the pattern says, I think you will be knitting two rows then following the pattern, but I wont be sure until i see the pattern.


----------



## ProudMama

The link to the pattern is http://www.bond-america.com/projects/usm_proj/usm_SS7_cami_skirt.html I have completed the skirt and it came out beautifully. Thank you so much for looking into this for me!!!


----------



## clogden21

is this the row you have issues with? 

Shape Waist: K2tog across. 51 (59, 67, 75, 83) sts. If it is you need to move each stitch across eliminating the empty needles, if you have a garter bar or something like it just move the stitches to close up the gaps, if youonly have a normal transfer tool just move each stitch. or move stitches to a knitting needles and put them back on the machine making sure each needles gets 2 stitches so you end up with 51 (59, 67, 75, 83) needles with 2 stitches each on them. then knit 1 row. that is your decrease row, 

then

K 1 R. Reset RC=000. reset counter to 0 (if you have a counter) and knit 1 row.

then

Bodice: Beg Eyelet patt from Chart. K 6 R.

the lace chart:
repeat pattern::: a series of 8 needles,
first row of pattern move needle 2 stitch to the adjacent needle on the left, stitch on needle 4 move to the left, )this leaves and empty needle on 4, move stitch on needle 7 and 8 to the left 1 needle then knit the row.

second row of patten knit

third row of pattern (k3tog) stitch to the left and right of needle 1 move to needle 1, move stitch on needle 3 to needle 2 move stitches on needle 7, 8, 9 over 1 needle each.


I will work this out but at first glance I think this is how you do it. This week end I will do a short video on this pattern, It looks pretty.the eyelets you are creating in the first row of the lace chart (i think) are the ones that the belt goes through.


----------



## ProudMama

that's where the pattern keeps falling apart. having the weighted bottom and changing from 150 to 75 stitches is extremely hard to do. The needles are bending under the strain of moving the yarn. then since the weight isn't evenely distributed, the ends tend to pop off and then the stitches quickly unravel. I'll take a look again tonight using your "spelled out" version of the pattern. It's not clicking with me yet but the work is also not in front of me. Thank you!


----------



## clogden21

you are only move 1 stitch over 1 needle so you needles will have the set up of 2 stitch on 1 needle,next needle empty, 2 stitches on 1 needle, next needle empty. until the end. then you have to knit the row slowly, giving the machine time to grasp the yarn you may need extra weights, when you have transfered all the stitches give the work a gentle tug to set the stitches, before you knit the row, you must move ALL the stitches to fill in the empty one. At this point you are not creating eyelets, you are decreasing stitches. so each stitch has to be moved over prior to knitting the row, if you only have the transfer tool lots of work. I will post a photo of what I am talking about shortly.

the attached files may help you


----------



## ProudMama

Oh, so consolidate all the stitches during the decrease row? That makes more sense and may be easier then how I was trying to do it. That would eliminate one issue. Now I just have to try my hand at reading the pattern again. I've ripped out my work 3 times. I'll start over again tonight for the 4th time and hopefully get farther than before.


----------



## clogden21

It may be easier to remove the stitches onto a long knitting needle then put them back on two to a kneedle


----------



## TxDove

Here you are... already an asset. Welcome Cynthia


----------



## bugsmom

Hi there, Im also the owner of the bond ultimate sweater machine. I've known how to knit with needles since i was probably 10 years old. My mother taught me how to knit, crochet, sew, needlepoint, craft painting, beading, etc. She's been past on now for 8 years and I miss her everyday. I miss being able to ask her questions about my projects. Even though I just discovered this site tonight, it sure does answer many of the questions i have. I have little or no patients for things that take a long time to do. I'm into the quick but pretty projects. I haven't worked with the machine a whole lot, but my next project will be socks. I only have a single bed so bigger projects that require more than 100 needles isnt something I can do. If you have any pattern sites for this machine other than the bond.com would you mind sharing them with me. I've made 2 baby sweaters that took me an afternoon to make. Problem is, i've nobody to give them to. Also made, many hats, headbands, and 1 adult sweater.


----------



## clogden21

baby things are always loved by hospitals, so many babies go out into the real world with no covering to speak of.



bugsmom said:


> Hi there, Im also the owner of the bond ultimate sweater machine. I've known how to knit with needles since i was probably 10 years old. My mother taught me how to knit, crochet, sew, needlepoint, craft painting, beading, etc. She's been past on now for 8 years and I miss her everyday. I miss being able to ask her questions about my projects. Even though I just discovered this site tonight, it sure does answer many of the questions i have. I have little or no patients for things that take a long time to do. I'm into the quick but pretty projects. I haven't worked with the machine a whole lot, but my next project will be socks. I only have a single bed so bigger projects that require more than 100 needles isnt something I can do. If you have any pattern sites for this machine other than the bond.com would you mind sharing them with me. I've made 2 baby sweaters that took me an afternoon to make. Problem is, i've nobody to give them to. Also made, many hats, headbands, and 1 adult sweater.


----------



## clogden21

http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/index.htm
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/
http://home.earthlink.net/~claudiarn/craft/KM.html
http://www.cstone.net/~glass/socks.html

the list goes on.


----------



## clogden21

Thought I would share this with you, it is a sample of entrelac done on the USM. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbyWa1walW8.


----------



## ProudMama

WOW!!! That's super impressive! Hope I can do that someday.


----------



## clogden21

ProudMama said:


> WOW!!! That's super impressive! Hope I can do that someday.


Thank you, it is a lot easier on the machine that it was with needles. You only deal with 8 stitches, a bunch of needles holders (I use bobby pins)

Did you watch the video? It was fun doing.


----------



## ProudMama

I did and I'm even more enthralled with both what you did and what the machine can do. Housework will have to wait this weekend! I've got things to do!!!


----------



## tallieu

I recognized your Ultimate Sweater Machine carriage in the photo. I have one too and used it a lot the first year I bought it. I haven't taken the time to learn to do intarsia on it yet. I'm usually sitting in my recliner listening to an audio book or watching TV while I knit and I can't do that with the sweater machine. I want to raise my table a foot to make it easier to stand at the machine. I can't lean over for very long to push the carriage and at 5'6" I'm too tall not to have to lean over a standard height table. I look forward to seeing photos of some of your work.


----------



## clogden21

tallieu said:


> I recognized your Ultimate Sweater Machine carriage in the photo. I have one too and used it a lot the first year I bought it. I haven't taken the time to learn to do intarsia on it yet. I'm usually sitting in my recliner listening to an audio book or watching TV while I knit and I can't do that with the sweater machine. I want to raise my table a foot to make it easier to stand at the machine. I can't lean over for very long to push the carriage and at 5'6" I'm too tall not to have to lean over a standard height table. I look forward to seeing photos of some of your work.


When I do intarsia now I use the intarsia keyplate

What I did for a table: I purchased 4 legs from a junk furniture store (1.00 each) then I purchased a piece of pressed wood shelving (un treated) then i covered the board with contact paper, and put the legs on. My dh thought it needed some support, so I had some shelf brackets (the kind you put the metal things into) I screwed that to the center of the board, The legs are like the legs on children's tables, that can raise to full height or down real low.

When I get internet on my other computer (it has most of my photos on it I will add a picture of the underneath of the table


----------



## jules2358

Hello, I'm a machine knitter as well. A newbie. I've made several hats for my grandkids, a long vest and am working on a swirl baby blanket. I use a Bond as well. I'll post a couple of pics soon. What are you working on now?


----------



## Clarmar

Hi. My name is Marge Reppenhagen.I have been a hand knitter for years. And a crocher.I got a Bond about 13 to 15 years ago. And made many baby bundings and blankets. But my Bond never came with a tape or anything to tell me how to make it work. So I put it away.Untill a few weeks ago. And am i ever glad I dug it out. I went on youtube and watched the Bond tapes..then I saw the tapes that clogden21 made. she is my kind of person. I understand her.she made sense of my Bond.NOW I also have the pattern that she is making for her sister.I can't wait to get it started. I just have to finish off this blankie .And I will be off and running.My grand kids and great grand babys will love wearing the things I can make them now.I watch and learn everything you can share with me. I love it. Thanks for letting me join with you all.I also have 3 other machines waiting on me. But I do the most on the bond. Hello all


----------



## clogden21

Hello Marge, welcome to our group, what are you working on at the moment? I am working on a pullover using my intarsia key plate, Love that plate. This is the 3rd sweater I have made using that key plate
I will post a photo when I get the last sleeve done, It is on the machine now.



Marge Reppenhagen said:


> Hi. My name is Marge Reppenhagen.I have been a hand knitter for years. And a crocher.I got a Bond about 13 to 15 years ago. And made many baby bundings and blankets. But my Bond never came with a tape or anything to tell me how to make it work. So I put it away.Untill a few weeks ago. And am i ever glad I dug it out. I went on youtube and watched the Bond tapes..then I saw the tapes that clogden21 made. she is my kind of person. I understand her.she made sense of my Bond.NOW I also have the pattern that she is making for her sister.I can't wait to get it started. I just have to finish off this blankie .And I will be off and running.My grand kids and great grand babys will love wearing the things I can make them now.I watch and learn everything you can share with me. I love it. Thanks for letting me join with you all.I also have 3 other machines waiting on me. But I do the most on the bond. Hello all


----------



## TxDove

Hey Marge, 
YouTube really has been a great tool for learning the bond. I set my notebook up next to my Bond so I can watch and knit. I'm so thankful to Cynthia for not removing her mistakes so that I can learn how to fix them too. Welcome.


----------



## Clarmar

Yes..that is why I like her..Mistakes and all. She is the real deal.


----------



## clogden21

TxDove said:


> Hey Marge,
> YouTube really has been a great tool for learning the bond. I set my notebook up next to my Bond so I can watch and knit. I'm so thankful to Cynthia for not removing her mistakes so that I can learn how to fix them too. Welcome.


you guys are so sweet , thank you all. right now I am working on converting my pattern onto my spread sheet, doing a video of the process.

My bond is right next to my computer. (I took over the living room, now it is my studio. he he

space.. all mine!!!


----------



## clogden21

Marge Reppenhagen said:


> Yes..that is why I like her..Mistakes and all. She is the real deal.


you guys are so sweet , thank you all. right now I am working on converting my pattern onto my spread sheet, doing a video of the process.

My bond is right next to my computer. (I took over the living room, now it is my studio. he he

did not know how to reply to both and all, thanks


----------



## Clarmar

Oh girl. what are you working up this time? What ever it is I probley will have to do it to.hehehh.


----------



## clogden21

Marge Reppenhagen said:


> Oh girl. what are you working up this time? What ever it is I probley will have to do it to.hehehh.


Marge: on my machine I have an intarsia sweater (I have not filmed that sorry) When It comes off I plan on doing a red sweater with a firetruck on it. this i will film, what I am film is converting the pattern to my spreadsheet (makes it easier) but the sleeve is giving me a fit. But as soon as I get it ironed out I will post it, I am hoping for Tuesday. I still have to finish my spiral hat, and also re-film doing a head band it a unique way.


----------



## Clarmar

How many films do you have on youtube??


----------



## clogden21

I currently have 88 videos posted on YouTube. and about 4 more to be posted, I usually post on Sunday's and Tuesday's.. I am open for topics to film. What is in the planning stage, is a spiral hat (my design) a Headband, a mans sweater done with intarsia, and a sweater done with intrelac.


----------



## Clarmar

Thank You


----------



## clogden21

This was just shared I thought you all would like it:


----------



## clogden21

I thought I would share my latest wip, I just have to seam up the sides.


----------



## Clarmar

Great job. But then again. you always do a great work.


----------



## clogden21

Thank you, Before I get one project done, My mind has moved on to the next project. It is going to be a sweater for my nephew, it is going to be red with a firetruck on the front.

should be interesting to do.



Marge Reppenhagen said:


> Great job. But then again. you always do a great work.


----------



## clogden21

I have the firetruck planned out so it is almost ready to go. My mind is already moving on to the next project I thinking about a blanket with images of candy scattered across it.


----------



## Clarmar

Hi I saw your work sheet on the fire truck.Nice. I have a program .That I can also put pictures in or make a picture. If i just learn how to use it..How did your sisters sweater turn out?
Also is there a way that I can down load all of your vidoes.I see you have 89.But I only see 24 on YouTube when I bring it up..You do great work girl. By the way . I am 62 and enjoying all of this now .That I don't have to run out to work everyday.


----------



## clogden21

I could have sworn I took a photo of it before I sent it to her, But she did put it on right a way and did not take if off until she got home (I sent it to her job. I will keep looking for the picture


----------



## clogden21

Try this link 
http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhum

I now have 91 videos up
IF there is a technique you would like to see let me know.



Marge Reppenhagen said:


> Hi I saw your work sheet on the fire truck.Nice. I have a program .That I can also put pictures in or make a picture. If i just learn how to use it..How did your sisters sweater turn out?
> Also is there a way that I can down load all of your vidoes.I see you have 89.But I only see 24 on YouTube when I bring it up..You do great work girl. By the way . I am 62 and enjoying all of this now .That I don't have to run out to work everyday.


----------



## clogden21

I found it!! I was looking for lighthouse, who would of thought I labled it Sisters Sweater.


----------



## Clarmar

Great work. Glad you found it.


----------



## clogden21

Thank you, I was surprised she liked it. I have since learned how to tuck in ends as I go, After doing Splash I was ready for a short cut. When I did The Third one I had it almost down. I only have just a few to tuck in (I am seaming it now.)


----------



## clogden21

I have not come up with a name for my friends sweater yet. My mind is open for suggestions.


----------



## ProudMama

Cynthia - I've worked my way back up to the massive decrease in the pattern. You were right, taking them all off and putting them back on 2 together was the easiest way to handle that. But I'm up to the lace part again and I'm nervous because I still don't understand how to read the pattern and I'm trying to follow your instructions above. I just don't want to mess it up again because it will mean starting over for the 5th time.


----------



## clogden21

What I recommend before you go any further is run a life line, 
What that is take a yarn of contrast color. run it through each stitch (not with the carriage) Just thread a yarn needle with enough thread to go the length of the work at least twice (this is just tempoary) that way if you mess up you only have to take out to the life line.

Before I start the next sweater I will work on that pattern.
I will see if I can video it for you.



ProudMama said:


> Cynthia - I've worked my way back up to the massive decrease in the pattern. You were right, taking them all off and putting them back on 2 together was the easiest way to handle that. But I'm up to the lace part again and I'm nervous because I still don't understand how to read the pattern and I'm trying to follow your instructions above. I just don't want to mess it up again because it will mean starting over for the 5th time.


----------



## jkruse1971

Awesome work, Cynthia! My hat's off to you!! It's so funny you mentioned a spiral hat! I've been kicking the same idea around in my own head! Do you crochet as well? Can't recall what I read at the beginning of your thread...4 PAGES AGO! I crochet lots of hats in the spiral technique and really prefer the shape to a gathered top hat...anxious to see what you come up with! You go girl!
Julie


----------



## ProudMama

Good idea! Never thought of that. That makes me feel a little braver knowing that I don't have to go back to the beginning again.


----------



## clogden21

Yes I crochet also, plus a bunch of other art involved items. The spiral hat is on the machine, LOTS of rows.I stopped counting at 800. It is done on 4 needles.



jkruse1971 said:


> Awesome work, Cynthia! My hat's off to you!! It's so funny you mentioned a spiral hat! I've been kicking the same idea around in my own head! Do you crochet as well? Can't recall what I read at the beginning of your thread...4 PAGES AGO! I crochet lots of hats in the spiral technique and really prefer the shape to a gathered top hat...anxious to see what you come up with! You go girl!
> Julie


----------



## Clarmar

I am now working on that sweater like you made your sister. I thought I was doing just like you did it. Untill I had a mess ..I was going the wrong way.And my sweater was coming off the machine.I have learned .do not work on this if your tried.Lol Lol Lol Live and learn.Your mind stays young that way. Alway learn something new..


----------



## clogden21

Yes that is a big lesson I had to learn, another lesson I had to learn, If you follow the pattern exactly it will come out reverse of what the pattern is, (that was not a problem for me).

the reason it is reverse, In hand knitting you are looking at the front, in machine knitting you are looking at the back. But I liked it any way.

I would love to see a picture of what you did. Also the pattern is a pull over, I make it into a cardigan. (sister did not like pullovers)

Post some pictures,

Another hint, what i used for bobbins,.... I cut foam board into rectangular shapes, 2 inches by 4 inches with slits in each end, made life easier then using balls or yarn at my feet. See attached picture, this was for splash but you can see the "bobbins"



Marge Reppenhagen said:


> I am now working on that sweater like you made your sister. I thought I was doing just like you did it. Untill I had a mess ..I was going the wrong way.And my sweater was coming off the machine.I have learned .do not work on this if your tried.Lol Lol Lol Live and learn.Your mind stays young that way. Alway learn something new..


----------



## Clarmar

Good morning.I got it put back togather now.And moving on. Yes to the picture being backwards I found that out as soon as I went to put the blue on. I am thinking why is that color over here it has to go on the other side. But as I was thinking it over I realized what was going on.And also realized it does not matter wish way the picture is.It will look nice anyway.Unless your Monk and have to move it to the right spot.Lol Lol Lol. I will try to post a picture.Have never done it before.


----------



## clogden21

You just say that it was a design element,

what are u using for bobbins, I tried several types, the one in the picture above I found to be the best. All is is is foamboard cut into 2"x4" rectangle with slits on the ends. (size not important (that was the left over size I had.



Marge Reppenhagen said:


> Good morning.I got it put back togather now.And moving on. Yes to the picture being backwards I found that out as soon as I went to put the blue on. I am thinking why is that color over here it has to go on the other side. But as I was thinking it over I realized what was going on.And also realized it does not matter wish way the picture is.It will look nice anyway.Unless your Monk and have to move it to the right spot.Lol Lol Lol. I will try to post a picture.Have never done it before.


----------



## clogden21

How is your sweater coming along


----------



## Clarmar

Hi.. well the sweater was put on hold untill tomorrow. I went to town and had the pattern done in mirro image. So i can have it come out like the picture.Let ya know how it turns out.I also picked up some other stuff like paper clips, weights. And then went to the lumber yard and got some lumber to make the other stuff you made with the bobbie pins.And sinkers and glue.Now I am all set I think.I had also redid the the bottom of the sweater by hand. I like that look better. What are you working on now?Do you also have a vido on lace? I have not seen all of them.But will keep looking.


----------



## clogden21

Right now I am trying to get a sock pattern that works for my big feet. I am using baby yarn until I perfect a pattern for it.
I just finished a pair of mittens that the top opens up to let your fingers out when you need them.

Wal-mart has yard sticks at under 3 dollars, but Lowes a lumber yard had yard sticks that are stronger for $.67 they are in the paint department. go figure.

I am planning on some lace videos I just have not had a chance to get it set up.



Marge Reppenhagen said:


> Hi.. well the sweater was put on hold untill tomorrow. I went to town and had the pattern done in mirro image. So i can have it come out like the picture.Let ya know how it turns out.I also picked up some other stuff like paper clips, weights. And then went to the lumber yard and got some lumber to make the other stuff you made with the bobbie pins.And sinkers and glue.Now I am all set I think.I had also redid the the bottom of the sweater by hand. I like that look better. What are you working on now?Do you also have a vido on lace? I have not seen all of them.But will keep looking.


----------



## clogden21

My sweater was also put on hold, I had to work out the lace pattern I am using on the cuff. So I made (making) a cami using the same pattern, I will post when I am finished with it.


----------



## Clarmar

You most post that.I am working on the sweater right now. But I think I got off on my count somewear.As I think I have more rows than I should have.Or I counted wrong. I have had to go back and fix things up a few times already. And I am only on thr front of it.Driving myself nuts. But I will get it done. I love that pattern. And always wanted sweaters like this.when I watched you do it .It looked so easy. well I have now mastered the twisting of the yarn. So there is no hole left.But some times my yarn jumps. Looking for more weights now. So there you have it.


----------



## clogden21

This is the cami I made while I practiced the lace that tis going to be on the bottom of my sweater, (on the sweater it is going to be scalloped side down.



Marge Reppenhagen said:


> You most post that.I am working on the sweater right now. But I think I got off on my count somewear.As I think I have more rows than I should have.Or I counted wrong. I have had to go back and fix things up a few times already. And I am only on thr front of it.Driving myself nuts. But I will get it done. I love that pattern. And always wanted sweaters like this.when I watched you do it .It looked so easy. well I have now mastered the twisting of the yarn. So there is no hole left.But some times my yarn jumps. Looking for more weights now. So there you have it.


----------



## Clarmar

That looks very nice.Thank you.


----------



## clogden21

You are welcome, thank you for enjoying it,

I want to share with you my latest tool.... a cast on comb made with glue, wooden dowel, and curtain hooks. '

' I have used paper clips, cup hooks, bobby pins, and hair pins, I hope this will be it.



Marge Reppenhagen said:


> That looks very nice.Thank you.


----------



## LeAnn

clogden21 said:


> I will work this out but at first glance I think this is how you do it. This week end I will do a short video on this pattern, .


Where might we find your videos?


----------



## LeAnn

That looks like it will work! They have a 'real' one out for the Bond but can't afford $100.00 for it!


----------



## clogden21

You can locate my videos at 
http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhum

thank you for asking



LeAnn said:


> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will work this out but at first glance I think this is how you do it. This week end I will do a short video on this pattern, .
> 
> 
> 
> Where might we find your videos?
Click to expand...


----------



## clogden21

How is your top going, I have not had an opportunity to do the video yet. I got sidetracked with a baby blanket, (a friend is having a baby in about a week) so I am making a round afghan for her. You can find the pattern here:

http://cdsbondaholic.blogspot.com/2011/02/wip.html



ProudMama said:


> Cool! Someone who has the hang of this machine. I got one for Christmas and don't think that I'll go back to hand knitting for a long time. I've been knitting, crocheting and cross stitching since I was a little girl, roughly 25+ years. But I am having trouble with a Bond pattern that I got off their website. I have emailed both Bond and Carron customer help and gotten no response. Maybe you could help? The pattern calls for a waist transition from 150 stitches down to 75. This leaves every other needle open. Not an issue in and of itself, however, the pattern then turns into a lace chart with open eyelets. My question is two fold: 1) do you leave the stitches as everyother needle? Or do you transfer all the stitches to be side by side? 2) I can't figure out how to read the lace chart. Very frustrating since I've been doing this so long. any resources I can Google that might help explain better??


----------



## Grandmaof6

Try the local Charities. SVPD, Project Linus and such. Have you tried making Baby Cacoons. They work well for the new born, useful in the hospital for sick babies.


----------



## clogden21

I just finished my pillow using entrelac and a tuck stitch. You can see the video here:






it is a three part video (I still have to load the third part


----------



## LeAnn

Love the pillow! Nice work! I just finished doing a doily on my machine and was thinking of trying the entrelac next. Nice color too, what yarn is it?


----------



## clogden21

Vanna's Choice have you seen my videos's on entrelac yet?
http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhum
I have several of them the latest is the pillow in the picture



LeAnn said:


> Love the pillow! Nice work! I just finished doing a doily on my machine and was thinking of trying the entrelac next. Nice color too, what yarn is it?


----------



## ProudMama

I finished the top. I have to take a picture of the whole outfit and post it. Thank you for your tips and tricks. They truly made the difference in my knitting experience!


----------



## clogden21

I am glad I could help, I look forward to seeing the outfit.



ProudMama said:


> I finished the top. I have to take a picture of the whole outfit and post it. Thank you for your tips and tricks. They truly made the difference in my knitting experience!


----------



## Kichi

clogden, Your pillow is just plain BEAUTIFUL! I have trouble picturing the machine in this. You are amazing and such a helpful person. Thanks for all the helping!!


----------



## lindade

Grandmaof6 said:


> Try the local Charities. SVPD, Project Linus and such. Have you tried making Baby Cacoons. They work well for the new born, useful in the hospital for sick babies.


Do you have a site for mk baby cacoons?


----------



## clogden21

Kichi said:


> clogden, Your pillow is just plain BEAUTIFUL! I have trouble picturing the machine in this. You are amazing and such a helpful person. Thanks for all the helping!!


I did a video on youtube about it http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21

feel free to watch and subscribe


----------



## Kichi

clogden21, I watched your video and boy that looks difficult! I don't catch on to things with so many parts. So glad you and others do well with them, otherwise we would never get to see the beautiful pieces that you make come out of them!!


----------



## Grandmaof6

No I take them to our St. Vincent de Paul. There is also Project Linus that needs things and they have local addresses for many. We have someone at my church that takes things to them. As the children ask for special things. They don't like anything red because it reminds them of blood, nothing holiday and a weight that can be used year round. They take blankets for teens and such too. They prefer something that someone has made for them...even if the blanket is purchased polar fleece with the tied fringe.


----------



## clogden21

This is a little toy I just finished on my USM. Now I need to make it in white, It is made with Peaches 'n Cream, but I want to make it with white worsted weight.


----------



## clogden21

Here is a photo of my little man. he was fun to make. completely on the USM 8 mm machine. using acrylic yarn scraps.


----------



## Clarmar

very nice


----------



## Clarmar

thought I would have this on for awhile.Making the other sleeve right now. And then the band around the front.My frist...


----------



## clogden21

Very pretty, What a cool idea, putting wip as the avitar



Marge Reppenhagen said:


> thought I would have this on for awhile.Making the other sleeve right now. And then the band around the front.My frist...


----------



## Clarmar

How sweet..


----------



## Clarmar

How sweet..


----------

